# mineral stains in maple



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

I found some rough cut maple on cl and i called the guy and it is green, just cut a few weeks ago. He told me it has some marks he thinks its from minerals or water. The lumber was cut close to a creek. HE is asking $1 a bf. If its free of knots would it be a good deal? Im going to look at it wendsday evening.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sound like a deal to me. Could be spalted maple.


----------



## Inspectorwoody (Feb 4, 2012)

Mineral streaks are common in Maple. 

Olive to greenish black in color. 

It all boils down to what you plan on using it for weather or not you like it. 

We just got done sawing some maple. 

Select and Better green is only going for $1.70 - $2.25 a board foot. 

A buck a foot don't sound to bad if it is good quality. Just because it has a knot or two, or some wane etc. doesn't necessarily decrease the value. 

I always try to encourage anyone who is buying lumber, weather it is green or dry, to learn the basics of grading lumber. 

The rule book can be found here: 

http://www.nhla.com/rulesbook

Did they have a picture of the lumber in the ad?


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

weather or not you like it.
weather it is green or dry

whether or not you like it.
whether it is green or dry


Just being irritable. :laughing:


----------



## Inspectorwoody (Feb 4, 2012)

:laughing:

A guy at an auction told me: 

"No matter what you pay for something, if it is something you want and you feel you got a good deal, than that is all that matters." 

Don't know if that will help you anymore than my other post did but one more way of thinking about it. :laughing:


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

heres a link to the add you cant really tell to much from the pics http://harrisburg.craigslist.org/mat/2818462891.html


----------



## Inspectorwoody (Feb 4, 2012)

From what I can tell, the lumber looks pretty good. 

Nice consistent thickness and nice white color. 

Let us know if you get it.


----------

